# B Dubia/has anyone seen this before?



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Oct 1, 2012)

Picture of a female B Dubia from my breeding colony.Don't know what to make of this.It does not look like a ootheca to me.Possibly some sort of deformity?I feed of my males regularly and buy new ones to avoid too much inbreeding.Any thoughts/advice appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Oct 1, 2012)

Gotta tell them they can't swallow there chewing gum! Haha no but I really don't know hope you figure it out...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 1, 2012)

eLiGreEnWoOd said:


> Picture of a female B Dubia from my breeding colony.Don't know what to make of this.It does not look like a ootheca to me.Possibly some sort of deformity?I feed of my males regularly and buy new ones to avoid too much inbreeding.Any thoughts/advice appreciated!


That's hemolymph.  AKA Bug blood.  This happens occassionally in my colony, and the other roaches/dermestids do a good job cleaning up.

What causes this?  Don't know, but I think it just happens to weak females and there's really not much you can do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Oct 1, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> That's hemolymph.  AKA Bug blood.  This happens occassionally in my colony, and the other roaches/dermestids do a good job cleaning up.
> 
> What causes this?  Don't know, but I think it just happens to weak females and there's really not much you can do.



Thanks for the info.Should I remove her from the colony? Will she die because of this?


----------



## Tenodera (Oct 1, 2012)

She may not die, but barring a bug miracle she won't reproduce again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Oct 1, 2012)

Tenodera said:


> She may not die, but barring a bug miracle she won't reproduce again.


Ok,but not danger to my t if I feed her off,right?


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 1, 2012)

eLiGreEnWoOd said:


> Ok,but not danger to my t if I feed her off,right?


No it won't.

BTW, I've never had a female dubia survive this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tenodera (Oct 2, 2012)

I had a hisser female with a smaller "prolapse" who lived a relatively normal life afterward. But this one is a lot worse than my personal experience. Feeding her off would be the best decision.


----------



## kitkatie (Oct 2, 2012)

I had this happen once, I would feed her off swiftly.

GROSS WARNING!!!!!

I didn't notice it right away and some of the nymphs decided to, well, eat it. When I woke up and looked in on my colony in the morning the bottom half of her body was hollow, it was horrific. She was still eating and walking around, I don't know how, and there were still nymphs inside of her munching away. I almost vomited when I saw what was happening, just thinking about it makes me nauseous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Oct 2, 2012)

Tenodera said:


> I had a hisser female with a smaller "prolapse" who lived a relatively normal life afterward. But this one is a lot worse than my personal experience. Feeding her off would be the best decision.


Curious.....how long did she live?


----------



## RobynTRR (Oct 2, 2012)

kitkatie said:


> I had this happen once, I would feed her off swiftly.
> 
> GROSS WARNING!!!!!
> 
> I didn't notice it right away and some of the nymphs decided to, well, eat it. When I woke up and looked in on my colony in the morning the bottom half of her body was hollow, it was horrific. She was still eating and walking around, I don't know how, and there were still nymphs inside of her munching away. I almost vomited when I saw what was happening, just thinking about it makes me nauseous.


LOL, that is gross : )


----------



## Tenodera (Oct 4, 2012)

GiantVinegaroon said:


> Curious.....how long did she live?


It was a couple years ago, but she lived at least a few months afterward. I think she died from an infection related to having membrane exposed. The part that was extruded dried up, but the segments were permanently clamshelled a little.


----------



## bugmankeith (Oct 4, 2012)

I had a B. Fusca live with a small prolapse, it eventually dried up and fell off, she lived for a year after it happened then died of old age (at 4)


----------



## Travis K (Oct 5, 2012)

I almost feel left out.  I haven't seen anything like that in the 6 years I have been in the hobby.


----------



## kitkatie (Oct 6, 2012)

Count your blessings, it's super gross. But I've always been one of those people who thinks insides should stay on the inside!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mordecai (Oct 6, 2012)

kitkatie said:


> I had this happen once, I would feed her off swiftly.
> 
> GROSS WARNING!!!!!
> 
> I didn't notice it right away and some of the nymphs decided to, well, eat it. When I woke up and looked in on my colony in the morning the bottom half of her body was hollow, it was horrific. She was still eating and walking around, I don't know how, and there were still nymphs inside of her munching away. I almost vomited when I saw what was happening, just thinking about it makes me nauseous.


Gross???

that sounds awesome. i really want to see that!

what did you do with it?


----------



## CitizensOfTheWomb (Oct 26, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply.
This is kind of gross but I took tweezers and pulled of  as much of the hemolymph as I could(I really had to yank that sucker off). I then fed it to my G. Pulchripes.


----------

